

Ask YC: do you think yahoo share at 15-20% below friday price is a hot deal? - ideas101

Do you think yahoo will bounce back (in short and long term) - may be after a deal with google in couple of weeks.
======
ssharp
They were trading below 20 prior to the original MSFT bid. A deal with Google
might cause an increase in short term speculation but I doubt the stock is
going to get back to 30 with such news. If you think MSFT is still going to
pursue them, buy some YHOO, if you think Yahoo is going to continue on its
own, they're probably over-valued and worth shorting until the stock gets down
to 20 again.

I haven't really looked at the options chain on YHOO but looking that over
wukk give you a good indication of what the market expects the price to be
over the next few months.

